# Sky TV.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We often, like others, lose our signal when there is heavy rain like today.:crying:
I was wondering if they do an online TV via the broadband, not catchup. I was trying out SkyGo but there seems to be a difference between that and the standard dish service. So apart from contacting Sky and having the super dooper line at an extra cost, any ideas. We do not have a standard arial.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

If you are talking about your signal at home you have a problem !! You certainly shouldnt lose it due to rain (unless its of biblical proportions!!) Get yourself a signal meter (about a fiver on ebay, be sure to get one with a moving needle NOT just a few LED's) and check your dish alignment !!! (I bet its out as the Sky boys rareley bother to align it to the best possible signal, if the set works that good enough for them.)

I used to have the same problem, realigned the dish in minutes (with the meter) only ever lost the signal once since !!!

It might also be the LNB failing but my bet is on dish alignment being out

Let us know how you get on.

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree you shouldn't be losing the signal in normal rain - assuming it's at home. I had the same problem a few years ago and it transpired that water was getting into the cable at the LNB end and running all the way down to the box. I had to have the cabling replaced and a new box - at Sky's expense.


----------

